# my reds and gold new pics



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok heres some of my reds as i havent posted pics of them in ages

plz comment good or bad lol


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

very nice, and the spiolo is exquisite.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i love your fish. the reds make me miss mine.
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds and spilo


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looking good ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice fish, and the tank doesn't look all bad either.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I love the gold


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice reds and that spilo is amazing


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

beautiful reds and a very sexy gold you got there.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice looking fish you got their.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

your reds look great and your spilo has amazing color. Also the driftwood that is on the left of the rbp tank looks great there.


----------

